# Odin and I won an award for outstanding up and coming team!!!



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

At our agility trial this weekend Odin and I won an award in recognition of being a promising up and coming team! The award comes with a free weekend trial package (worth $95!) I am pretty proud of my boy We didn't get any Q's this weekend (who needs em!) but all the pieces are there for us to be an amazing team, now we just need to work real hard on putting those pieces together. Here are a few vids from the trial.

Odin AAC Trial Jan 13/13 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Great job!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations to the both of you!


whats a "Q" ?


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks!

A "Q" is a qualifying run, in Agility Association of Canada (the organization I compete in) you have to run completely clean to get a "Q" You can't have any knocked bars, missed contacts, refusals, off courses etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats to both of you! Awesome!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

KristiM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A "Q" is a qualifying run, in Agility Association of Canada (the organization I compete in) you have to run completely clean to get a "Q" You can't have any knocked bars, missed contacts, refusals, off courses etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations that's great!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!! nice 'win'!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

That was a great video! Looks like you two had lots of fun..thats what its all about!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go! What a nice brag! Odin sure looks great and definitely has plenty of speed. I noticed he didn't quite get the tire... ha! Is that a fault in AAC? His sends and distance work seem to be very good! Great stuff Kristi.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!! Congratulations. What a nice acknowledgement!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Lol that's Odin's patented tire belly flop thank god it's not a fault in AAC! I will have to make sure I never send him through a non breakaway tire, what a disaster that would be. His speed was definitely there this weekend, and only a few "blond" moments lol. I was pretty happy with the way we worked together this weekend definitely better than the last trial (no Q's kinda sucks but it will come.) His jumping is coming along, he had some nice tight turns and kept all of those bars up but knocked lots of bars on straightaways. I always leave trials with a huge list of things to work on 

I think Odin gets extra recognition for handsomeness


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

His weaving is so nice! Really excellent. And your leadout on the second course rocked! His teeter sure looked great as well. I can see from watching this video a couple times why the folks there were so impressed!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

wildo said:


> His weaving is so nice! Really excellent. And your leadout on the second course rocked! His teeter sure looked great as well. I can see from watching this video a couple times why the folks there were so impressed!


Thanks wildo! I have to admit I freakin LOVE Odin's weave poles We have been working really hard on his teeter since every teeter at our last trial was an almost fly off. I really like those lead out pivots! He does them so well in spite of the fact that I never remember to work on them in practice (he's such a good boy) I did have to fix a lot of his 2o2o, my fault though I have been letting him get away with releasing early. His a frame was really nice on day 2 and his teeter was nice all weekend, dog walk is a work in progress though.


----------

